# masía



## catedral

Necesito ayuda de algún nativo que haya vivido en Cataluña, España, ya que el otro día un alumno me preguntó cómo se decía "masía" en inglés....y la verdad, sólo se me ocurrió 'Catalan country house' pero no me quedé muy convencida de mi respuesta. ¿Alguien me podría ayudar?


----------



## catedral

por si alguien quiere ver una típica masía catalana...

www.costa-brava-homes.com/images/masia.gif


----------



## RIU

Hola Cat, 

Termcat ho tradueix com a "manor house".


----------



## catedral

Gracias, pero creo que al final lo de 'Catalan country house ' no está tan mal, lo he encontrado como traducción en varias agencias inmobiliarias. De todas maneras consideraré tu opción. Gracias otra vez.


----------



## guixols

Hola,

"Country house" seria millor. Un "manor house" és aixi:

http://www.picturesofengland.com/pictures/500/Old_Hall_Gainsborough_1114202474.jpg


----------



## cirrus

They don't all look like that. It depends how rich the area was. Country houses could also be grand, or they might be more modest.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

No se si alguien por aquí va a estar de acuerdo conmigo, Catedral, pero opino que la palabra _masía_ es intraducible, como también lo son muchísimas otras denominaciones de tipos de casa. _Catalan country house_ es una traducción explicativa bastante acertada (creo yo), pero el concepto de _masía_ no tiene equivalente en otras lenguas, del mismo modo que un _cottage_ siempre será un _cottage_, etc.

Un abrazo.


----------



## guixols

Cirrus ten raó, però en AE, "manor" ès sinònim a mansió.


----------



## susanb

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> No se si alguien por aquí va a estar de acuerdo conmigo, Catedral, pero opino que la palabra _masía_ es intraducible, como también lo son muchísimas otras denominaciones de tipos de casa. _Catalan country house_ es una traducción explicativa bastante acertada (creo yo), pero el concepto de _masía_ no tiene equivalente en otras lenguas, del mismo modo que un _cottage_ siempre será un _cottage_, etc.
> 
> Un abrazo.


Totalment d'acord amb tu. Per tal que s'entengui has de saber com és una *masia *i la millor manera és dir *a Catalan Country House*. Si no saben com són al Google ho trobaran


----------



## Azzurra

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> No se si alguien por aquí va a estar de acuerdo conmigo, Catedral, pero opino que la palabra _masía_ es intraducible, como también lo son muchísimas otras denominaciones de tipos de casa. _Catalan country house_ es una traducción explicativa bastante acertada (creo yo), pero el concepto de _masía_ no tiene equivalente en otras lenguas, del mismo modo que un _cottage_ siempre será un _cottage_, etc.



Vuelvo a este post para preguntaros si estáis de acuerdo... *Masia *es una palabra muy específica de vuestra cultura? Y lo tanto mejor sería no traducirla? ​


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

Yo estoy de acuerdo con la opinión de Traductora. Mi duda es en qué idioma sería mejor dejar "masia", y en cuál sería mejor una traducción descriptiva (tipo _Catalan country house_). 
Tengo muy claro que en castellano dejaría _masía _(con acento, pues de hecho existe la palabra en castellano), pero no sé en otras lenguas. En una novela se hace un poco farragosa la traducción descriptiva (no sé si opinas igual).  

A ver qué dicen los demás. 

Saludos.


----------



## merquiades

En francés existe la palabra "le mas", tiene que haber algún equivalente en italiano. He visto casas de campo parecidas en Toscana (casaletti?).  En inglés, idioma que acepta todo tipo de préstamo sin problema, pondría _masia_ en itálica y si creo que hace falta una explicación la pondría entre paréntesis (Catalan manor home) si es lujosa,(Catalan country home) si es normal, (Catalan farmhouse) si es rústica, típica, pintoresca.


----------



## ursu-lab

Com ja vaig escriure al fòrum italià-castellà, una masia catalana és clavada a un _casale _italià (o _cascina_), sobretot, com diu Merquiades, a la Toscana .


----------



## Azzurra

ursu-lab said:


> Com ja vaig escriure al fòrum italià-castellà, una masia catalana és clavada a un _casale _italià (o _cascina_), sobretot, com diu Merquiades, a la Toscana .



Sí sí, cuestión resuelta  (abrí este hilo en el momento que tuve la duda que te comentaba en el foro italiano-castellano, pero luego entendí que no se trata de algo intraducible, por lo que tiene que ver con el italiano)
Muchísimas gracias a todos, nos vemos muy pronto...


----------



## olaszinho

Bon dia a tots,
voldrìa recordar que en italià existeix també la paraula "il maso", s'usa per a indicar una caseta de muntanya amb un petit terreny en unes zones dels Alps.


Corregiu tots els meus errors, si us plau.


----------

